# Here's a Weird Law Question for NC People



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so we were talking about gun laws in NC and it came up that one guy had been stopped in a school zone and the cop told him he could arrest him for having a gun within 1000 feet of a school zone. So here's my question... what if you live in a school zone? See, I have two schools directly across the street from me, and the whole area I live in is a school zone. Am I in violation of the law just stepping outside my house with a gun? It seems really stupid, but if a cop decided to be an idiot to me, could he bust me coming home from work with my gun? Just curious.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The simple answer is no if you live there. When you drive passed a school zone Weapons must be secured,unloaded and out of reach of driver and passageners. Now with A CWP you can carry as long as you just go past the shool and don't attempt to enter the school property.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That same law is here in Florida to but if you have a ccl you are not breaking the law as long as you don't pull on to school grounds. If you are picking your kid up after school and you have a gun its off to jail. Even if you have a ccl. Schools here include day cares if they want to get tough on you.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool. That really threw me for a loop because around my area, aside from the two schools across the street, you can't go anywhere without driving through at least one school zone. I have no intention of going onto school property, especially with a gun. But 1000 feet from a school zone?! That's a bit much. Thanks for clearing that up, guys!


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Even in FL and NC you can't carry in your car on school property? Virginia lets CHP holders carry on traffic loops/parking lots as long as the gun stays concealed in the car.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Even in FL and NC you can't carry in your car on school property? Virginia lets CHP holders carry on traffic loops/parking lots as long as the gun stays concealed in the car.


It's a felony here in NC to have a loaded gun on school property, even with a CHP. If the gun is unloaded and locked, it get dropped to a misdemeanor. But like my CHP instructor (a LEO) said, "It a dumb law that's broken 1000 times a day by people who have their permit and are dropping their kids off at school." Not that I am advocating breaking the law. :smt083

Personally I think every state should be like Utah and let CCH holders carry on school grounds and in the schools. We've passed the background checks and are statistically the least likely of all people to commit a violent crime. Otherwise schools are just another Safe Zone For Criminals. But I guess they don't want to upset the sheep that feel that those little "No Guns" signs and laws actually will stop a criminal. :box:


----------

